# Paphiopedilum thaianum forma album



## Hakone (Dec 14, 2008)

I was heard of friends from Thailand, that paphiopedilum thaianum forma album was found. Who has photo ? :drool:


----------



## ORG (Dec 14, 2008)

Dear Hakone, 
I get the pictures from Thailand. The quality is not the best.
Here the undescribed 
*Paph. thaianum forma album*












I hope that we will get soon better pictures of.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hakone (Dec 14, 2008)

Dear Olaf,
very nice , thanks


----------



## Ernie (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice. I hear they love trail mix (per the second photo). 

-Ernie


----------



## Paul (Dec 14, 2008)

that's a very tiny Paph, so lovely!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Sweet little thing... Think of all the plants you'd have room for if they were all that size.


----------



## Hien (Dec 14, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> Sweet little thing... Think of all the plants you'd have room for if they were all that size.



These are the orchids that will be so popular in the nursing homes for orchidholics after they no longer be able to carry those cymbidium monster pots around any more.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a little darlin'! I love it.


----------



## Elena (Dec 14, 2008)

Eeek, so tiny and cute. I want one


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2008)

Such a cutie. I suppose it will be years before these are available in the US.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 14, 2008)

It is so cute and delicate that I do not want it!!! I will kill it in a sec...!!!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 14, 2008)

haha, great! thanks for the photo Olaf!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 14, 2008)

I would think that thaianum should be available fairly soon in the US...Thailand has no CITES issues, like Vietnam, so as soon as they flask these little guys, they should be available...it didn't take long for kovachii to be on the market...so I think Thailand should have no problem.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 15, 2008)

We can only hope you are correct Eric. I'm keeping a watchful for this one!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## truemadman (Dec 15, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I would think that thaianum should be available fairly soon in the US...Thailand has no CITES issues, like Vietnam, so as soon as they flask these little guys, they should be available...it didn't take long for kovachii to be on the market...so I think Thailand should have no problem.



Well, actually the Thai CITES office has not decided to issue paper on this guy yet. Not so sure if to treat it as a var of niveum or treat it as another species which could involve a lot time and effort to get the paper right. Therefore, so far no CITIES on this little guy was issued, and those in the market are.....

Hope that by the time CITIES paper is issued, there will be some remained...


----------

